# Seme/Uke quiz – What kind of gay are you?



## Joan Nyan (Oct 21, 2018)

http://www.semeuke.com/quiz2.php#



Spoiler: me


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 21, 2018)

haha jon-kacho is _gay_


----------



## VoreDoggy (Oct 21, 2018)

I never want to see this fucking quiz again. I don't even understand most of the words they use, and it still hurts me.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 21, 2018)

What the fuck are seme and uke?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 21, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> What the fuck are seme and uke?


Gay top and gay bottom


----------



## ATM (Oct 21, 2018)

gay


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 21, 2018)

I am offensive and this thread is Islamic.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 21, 2018)

I got the same result:





I'm quite confused by this quiz though. It comes across like it was written by a teenage girl, not a gay man.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 21, 2018)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> I got the same result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was written by and for teenage girls yes.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 21, 2018)

There's a weird pattern going on.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 21, 2018)

haha jon-kacho is a _teenage girl_


----------



## Catastrophe-TM (Oct 21, 2018)

I could've sworn back in the day I've seen and taken this quiz before, but why the fuck are all the dolls in the result pictures headless?

I got Clueless Uke btw


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 21, 2018)

UwU


----------



## Desire Lines (Oct 21, 2018)

All of these Opportunist Semes in this thread are making me really shy 


Spoiler



this shit is so fucking gay lol


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 21, 2018)

I finished the quiz and instead of giving me my result it just autolinked me to this video


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 21, 2018)

"_Other uke admire you, some seme fear you. Despite your sometimes flaming appearance, you can even fool other people into thinking you are seme with your mischievous, manipulative attitude, but when push comes to shove, your true submissive nature emerges. It takes a seme with enough intensity to challenge you and keep you satisfied, and your perfect match, the Don't Fuck With Me Seme, knows that all that naughty teasing just means you want the punishment._"

Lol "badass"


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks @Jon-Kacho. That was some pretty dumb fun.






You are a Chibi Seme
You are the seme in disguise. Able to fit in and get along with uke and seme alike, you are able to get close to the uke on their level before exerting your dominance. This makes you at times manipulative and able to fool others about your true seme nature. Because of your harmless appearance, it takes the flamboyant Flaming Uke to match wits and really bring out your aggressive side to expose you for the seme that you are.

*Most compatible with:* Flaming Uke, Badass Uke
*Least compatible with:* Dramatic Uke


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Oct 21, 2018)

"You are a Sadistic Seme!
It takes a special kind of uke to appreciate the punishment you dish out. Making them beg for mercy is what you're all about. You give your uke the gift of pain, and the louder their moans are, the more satisfied with the relationship you'll be. It's no fun if they don't struggle, and struggle and torture is what the Dramatic Uke, your perfect match, lives for."


Raw

(I love how these have type matchups like Pokemon cards. Come at me)


----------



## Golly (Oct 21, 2018)

Why do I feel like I was just forcefully bitchslapped by the mid-2000s?


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 21, 2018)

where can I be the Gachimuchi?


----------



## rookie (Oct 21, 2018)

U//W//U


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

I knew I wasn't gonna get something cutesy.


----------



## Rio (Oct 21, 2018)

This is almost as big a twist as when I looked up and saw a blue sky this morning.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 21, 2018)

NO, JON, THIS MUST NOT SPREAD.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2018)

I miss the 2000's...


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 21, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> I miss the 2000's...


I turned down Papa Roach and put down my PS2 controller for THIS?


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 21, 2018)

The test said I was 100% Str8 because I didn't fall for any of that faggotry.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Oct 21, 2018)

You opportunist semes better stay the fuck away from me. I wouldn't know what to do with ya.


----------



## Null (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Tanti-Fanti (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## WW 635 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 21, 2018)

Yep seems about right tbh


----------



## queerape (Oct 21, 2018)

"You are a Badass Uke!
Other uke admire you, some seme fear you. Despite your sometimes flaming appearance, you can even fool other people into thinking you are seme with your mischievous, manipulative attitude, but when push comes to shove, your true submissive nature emerges. It takes a seme with enough intensity to challenge you and keep you satisfied, and your perfect match, the Don't Fuck With Me Seme, knows that all that naughty teasing just means you want the punishment."


I actually am pretty satisfied with this. I can live with this


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 21, 2018)

Here I was thinking I was a top. My life is changed.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 21, 2018)

no need to take a test. You're all bottom bitches.


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Oct 21, 2018)

OW THE EDGE

Real talk tho why are they all headless


----------



## Bennett Beeny (Oct 21, 2018)

This is what you get when half the time I answer honestly and the other half I just pick the answers that are the least obnoxious.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Oct 21, 2018)

God, the confusion as to what's going on here makes me feel old.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 21, 2018)

Sir Auroras said:


> Here I was thinking I was a top. My life is changed.


I though I was Uke for sure. But the yaoi gods say what they say, nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 21, 2018)

Took it a few times just to be sure, got Dramatic and Clueless. I feel like all mods need to take this because everyone on staff is tremendously gay on a scale that's hard to categorize.


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 21, 2018)

FUCK I didn't see the "Yaoi Quiz" title on the tab until after I finished it


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 21, 2018)

Null said:


> View attachment 572607


tfw half of us are either Null or Null's soul mate


----------



## NoFeline (Oct 21, 2018)

What have you wrought


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 21, 2018)

what even is this quiz


----------



## Mongolian_CoolRat (Oct 22, 2018)

this quiz physically hurts if you know all the yaoi terminology being used but heck its short fun




You are a Don't Fuck With Me Seme!
Serious and to the point, and sometimes bordering on the sadistic, it takes a special breed of uke to satisfy your needs. You tend to be anti-social with little patience for most people. You need someone to challenge you and push you to your limits, and then be able to take your intense reactions, which possibly involves rope and sensual torture. This is what makes the Badass Uke the yin for your yang, as you're the only one able to put them in line and satisfy each other.

*Most compatible with:* Badass Uke
*Least compatible with:* Dramatic Uke, Innocent Uke, Clueless Uke


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 22, 2018)

Man, I just wanna chill.


----------



## Umaibae (Oct 23, 2018)

*You are a Opportunist Seme!*




I can only imagine what the female landwhale who owns that website looks like.


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 23, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> View attachment 572506
> All of these Opportunist Semes in this thread are making me really shy
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I got the same thing, we should make a club together though.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 23, 2018)

I got dibs on @ATaxingWoman


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 23, 2018)

This quiz is degeneracy and you deserve to get raped by Somalian refugees for it.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 23, 2018)

I just noticed that 受 in the uke pictures is missing a stroke


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 23, 2018)

What the fuck even is the point of this website?


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 24, 2018)

Gutpuke said:


> What the fuck even is the point of this website?


Making you discover your inner yaoisexual


----------



## SamuelRecherché (Oct 24, 2018)

The questions didn't give me much room dammit


----------



## cornucopia (Oct 24, 2018)

hol up



_excuse me you fucking what?_



*stop



Spoiler: regret has consumed me, here are my results








*


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 24, 2018)

Well alright then.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 24, 2018)

FierceBrosnan said:


> View attachment 575548
> Well alright then.


I got the same thing, also that quiz broke me


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, decided to give it a go, some of the questions though, just what/why? 





 You are a tortured soul, and your main activity in life is getting tortured. In fact, you probably wouldn't be happy without something to moan and whine about, which makes you a perfect match for the Sadistic Seme. You are willing to give your body and soul to your partner, putting yourself under their complete control in an effort to escape the pain of your tragic past, although you know deep down there is never an escape.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Oct 25, 2018)

Don’t Fuck With Me Seme.

I miss the old web. I think that was the first time in like a year I’ve seen something lgb related online that didn’t try to virtue signal or push an agenda.


----------



## SamuelRecherché (Oct 25, 2018)

Mao Hao Hao said:


> Well, decided to give it a go, some of the questions though, just what/why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're soulmates


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Oct 25, 2018)

SamuelRecherché said:


> We're soulmates


Who could have preditcted a random yaoi quiz on the internet would bring people together


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Tim Buckley (Feb 18, 2019)

This are my quiz results:



Spoiler


----------



## LTO Data Cartridge (Feb 19, 2019)

These weird... doll things... are freaking me the fuck out. Also obligatory dominate me daddy UwU


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 19, 2019)

TIL I had a tragic past that I try to escape through bdsm


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Feb 19, 2019)

My partner asked me to hurt him, so I said, “Your theatrical persona is nothing more than a caricature designed to cover a low sense of self-esteem. Everyone sees through it.”


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Man you can tell this was written by some fat weeb chick with cat ears and a fox tail buttplug


----------



## SpergPatrol (Feb 19, 2019)

The first question is the gayest thing I have ever seen.
I can tell whoever wrote this is probably some nearly 30 year old women still living with her parents trying to relive her teenage days from livejournal


----------



## LTO Data Cartridge (Feb 19, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> The first question is the gayest thing I have ever seen.
> I can tell whoever wrote this is probably some nearly 30 year old women still living with her parents trying to relive her teenage days from livejournal


Considering how old this thing is, I doubt the writer was reliving their teenage LiveJournal days. Those _Were_ her teenage LiveJournal days.

Edit: never mind, apparently this is the "new" quiz and the site owner still does something with it, considering that this is on the home page under "happy eleven years":


----------

